# Help! Need to install hanger bolts on a table leg.



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm building a table. I have the legs cut to length and squared up now I need to take the corner off the top and make a flat area to thread the screw side of two hanger bolts into the leg. The bolt side of the hanger bolt will go through a 45 degree brace and tighten to the table. I've been trying to think of a way to make the flat area. I thought of using a sled on the table saw with a dado blade but I I'll get tear out.

Any ideas? I was thinking of some sorta jig that i can use with my router?

Thanks All!

- Brad


----------



## GrainTrain79 (Sep 7, 2009)

I justed posted "Liberated Stop Sign Table" which used the same attachment technique. Of course, I built it before I had any real tools.

I cut into the corner with a handsaw, then chiseled it out flat. That part does not show, so it did not have to be perfect.

I have wondered, however, how I would do it now that I have a table saw. I will be interested in seeing the other responses.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Why not use your router table and a chamfer bit. You can buy one in 15, 22 1/2, 30 or 45 degree. Take off as much as you need to create the flat spot for the hanger bolt. Unless the geometry is wrong, but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you got a mortising jig? If so you can use a V-block to hold the legs up right on the table saw and cut the flat section that way. You may still get some tear out, but it will be minimal. Also, if you use the technique you described and do get some tear out, won't it be hidden by the table skirt anyway?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could you turn your table saw blade to 45 degrees and slice of just the portion that you need cut and then chisel it square? I think this is how I did it on my son's Thomas the Tank engine table I build him…but I was trying a whole bunch of things on that table so I don't remember exactly which method I finally went with.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

45 chamfer bit is fastest, safest and most precise. No jig work needed. Router fence with a stop block makes all four the same.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if the 45 deg. rail is a little open ,
you can make a v-blok and drill down into the v ,
and turn it over on the leg and drill your pilots that way ,
double nut the bolt to turn it in .


----------



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

well just chamfered it with a 45 bit and created a V block from a 4×4. Put the leg in the V-Block with the chamfer up and drilled it out. Turned out perfect pics to follow…


----------

